# Mid Iowa Retriever Club



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN unofficial cutbacks after land blind:
1 3 5 17 20 23 24 25 27 29 30 33 34 38 40 43 44.

17 to waterblind on Sat morning .

Sorry I do not know Q results .


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Qual results:

1st- 20:Coop, h/Amy Hunt, o/ Tom Sutliff
2nd- 1: Zoey, h/ Clint Mann, o/ Eric Barcum
3rd- 17: Mila, h/ Tim Springer, o/ Wendi Mattinen
4th- 4: Fisher, h/ Lauren Haynes, o/ Tim Springer
RJ- 7: Noah, h/ Jim Beck, o/ David Aul 
Jams- 15: Carrie, h/ Tim Springer, o/ Debbie Champ
3: Princess, h/ Isaac Langerud, o/ Bob & Ann Heise


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

dynamiclauren said:


> Qual results:
> 
> 1st- 20:Coop, h/Amy Hunt, o/ Tom Sutliff
> *2nd- 1: Zoey, h/ Clint Mann, o/ Eric Barcum*
> ...


Congrats to Clint and Zoey ,she is a hard running chocolate!


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats to team Dynamic Retrievers! Getting 3rd,4th and a jam with 3 dogs running is a darn nice day! Good job Tim and Lauren! Big congrats to the owners and the hard working dogs!


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Unofficial open results
1st #34 "FC"AFC Chef o/h Ed Krueger
2nd #3 Limit J.Zunkel
3rd #17 Newt Gary Unger
4th #32 Mercy j.Stracka
RJ #25 Jack Gary Unger
Jams to 43,40,38,30,and 5
Big congrats to Steve Kelley on his Jam in his first open


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Wow! Ed, Congratulations!!! Two weeks in a row, you & Chef are on fire!


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

*Amateur Callbacks*

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur water blind in am

2,3,5,7,8,9,11,16,18,20,22,26,27,32,35,41,42


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Ed and Chef on their Open win!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

joel druley said:


> Congratulations to Ed and Chef on their Open win!


How cool. Big congrats to Chef and Ed Krueger. Good job Eddie Jr on your first outing with your new but old buddy.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *J Hoggatt*  
Congrats to Brions Blackwater Cooper -O/ Tom Sutliff H/Amy Hunt for winning the Q.

Way to go!

Awesome. Congrats Tom Sutliff, Cooper and Amy Hunt on great trial. Jim and Amy have told me what a wonderful Finn pup Cooper is.

So nice seeing him Succeed.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

DJSchuur said:


> Unofficial open results
> *1st #34 "FC"AFC Chef o/h Ed Krueger*
> 2nd #3 Limit J.Zunkel
> 3rd #17 Newt Gary Unger
> ...



Congrats to everyone! Special congrats to Ed Krueger and Chef. All that hard work over the last 9 or 10 years is finally paying off! Have fun Bud!


----------



## IA Hunter (May 1, 2006)

Congrats to John Zunkel and Limit!! I am always impressed when I see another fellow amateur and great guy get a second in the Open with his hunting dog!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Way to go Ed and Chef!

aaron


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur 
New AFC Dillon Despanes 1st
New AFC George Ruffalo 2nd
3rd Punch Stracka 
4th Bert Ainley 
RJ Jon Zunkel 

Tough triple. only 2 dogs did it without handling!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

drbobsd said:


> How cool. Big congrats to Chef and Ed Krueger. Good job Eddie Jr on your first outing with your new but old buddy.


What he said Also Congrats to you drbob on Finn's 2nd and to Clint Mann on the 2nd in the Q with the new choco QAA!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations to Carl & George, new AFC, and to Ed & Chef, new FC, way to go!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

We are so proud of Mr. Carl and George!!! We love those letters in front of George's name!


----------

